# Abu Dhabi residential visa cancellation process



## buzzik

Hi to all!

Thing is... that I'm on the stage of moving to another company (in government sector) from a private company in Abu Dhabi.

Hope somebody can light up a process of residential visa cancellation in Abu Dhabi issued thorough the private company.

1) How long does it takes to get visa cancelled (in days)?
2) How long can I stay in the country after visa has been cancelled?


Also, still wondered...if it's possible to cancel res. visa by government company, when the same visa was issued by another private company (talking about Abu Dhabi)?


----------



## humus

Visa can be cancelled in a few days...

But you maybe able to transfer your visa if your new company allow it.

You risk cancelling your visa but with govt clearance and possibly a long security clearance wait, you would need to leave the country within 30 days and 25 dhs fine per day plus 100 aed if you go over this time...

Be sure you get your visa in plenty of time otherwise you will be out of the country and with no.job...RT


----------



## buzzik

humus said:


> Visa can be cancelled in a few days...
> 
> But you maybe able to transfer your visa if your new company allow it.
> 
> You risk cancelling your visa but with govt clearance and possibly a long security clearance wait, you would need to leave the country within 30 days and 25 dhs fine per day plus 100 aed if you go over this time...
> 
> Be sure you get your visa in plenty of time otherwise you will be out of the country and with no.job...RT


thx for your respond humus.

My security clearance has been already done positively, so no probs with it at all. 

A new company HR told me that they'll cancel my visa on their own and at the same time my old (still current) private company requested me a passport and emirates ID for cancellation as well 

seems to be confusing...just wondering if public company can cancel the visa issued by private company


----------



## humus

Yep, public govt owned company has more weight in terms if what they can and can't do....


----------



## kako

I am a seamen and have ABU DHABI resident visa.last 6 month i did not enter to Abu Dhabi,is my resident visa still valid?if,no, how to cancel it by on line And what will be a consequencies.can i come in Abu Dhabi after cancelation of visa and how long it will take to get a new resident visa


----------



## kkali2009

Dear Sir, I would like to know that my previous company visa in Abudhabi still valid date, but I leave Abudhabi more than one year now,visa is automatically cancelled but the immigration not stamped the visa page cancelled, in this case I got another offer at Dubai. the new company can apply new visa it will get or not please let me know. Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

kkali2009 said:


> Dear Sir, I would like to know that my previous company visa in Abudhabi still valid date, but I leave Abudhabi more than one year now,visa is automatically cancelled but the immigration not stamped the visa page cancelled, in this case I got another offer at Dubai. the new company can apply new visa it will get or not please let me know. Thanks


If you left without canceling you visa, the chances are that your previous employer reported you as an absconder. Whether or not you will be able to get a visa in Dubai, I can't say for sure, but I think it's unlikely. You could just take a chance and let the new company apply and see what happens.


----------



## babu301970

how I check ABU DHABI visa cancellation status in on line , please help me


----------

